# Daily Call Failing - says call interrupted



## catflap (Oct 30, 2008)

I am having trouble getting my new Guide information downloaded from the ALTEPG. It has been fine up until now, but suddenly my TIVO seems to get connected and start downloading but then I get a message to say the call has been interrupted and the download has failed. There is nobody else using the phone at the time. The test call seems to work fine. I have checked all the connections and rebooted TIVO but still it will not complete. It is just dialling out over a standard landline - nothing fancy and has been working perfectly since I set it up when the ALTEPG became available.

Can anybody help please as I have only three days of programme guide left !


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You'll probably get more help over at the AltEPG forums. http://www.tivoland.com/forum/

Once upon a time this kind of problem affected the official service when phone providers unbundled their lines from BT and used cheaper methods that didn't allow fax and modem calls. Talk Talk spring from memory.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

There currently seems to be a problem with the 0845 number but the 0161 number is OK. As AMc says check the AltEPG forum.


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

yes I had the problem too and after excellent advice from Alt EPG_ link _the 01612329094 fixes it. The error is a timeoout at the server

It may also help if you don't do what I did and only allow the TiVo to make one call a week.


----------

